# Health care contribution



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

In short our case. We are EU citizens and we want to retire before the retirement age, being able to support ourselves financially. We would like to move to Italy and live there.

I would like to know if retired people can contribute to *servizio sanitario nazionale *which is the health care contribution and eventually how much it would be (we are a family of two).

Thanks,
Doru


----------

